# No Luck With Platys



## fishyfriend1706 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey guys,
The platys in my 55 gallon have been having some problems lately. A while back, ( around 5 months ago) a platy just sat in one spot, for two weeks, no eating with little movement. He later died. I thought that it was just bad luck, because all of my other platys were fine. They were fine, until about 2 months ago, 2 more displayed the exact same symptoms. Again, on the outside they look perfectly fine. They both later died. Now, another one of my platys has been displaying the same symptoms. It is not water quality, and only platys seem to be affected, but I have loads of there babies and none of them seem to have that problem. I do not have a spare tank for treatment and even if I did I would have no clue what to treat for. Sorry for the long post but I really need help!


----------



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

fishyfriend1706 said:


> Hey guys,
> The platys in my 55 gallon have been having some problems lately. A while back, ( around 5 months ago) a platy just sat in one spot, for two weeks, no eating with little movement. He later died. I thought that it was just bad luck, because all of my other platys were fine. They were fine, until about 2 months ago, 2 more displayed the exact same symptoms. Again, on the outside they look perfectly fine. They both later died. Now, another one of my platys has been displaying the same symptoms. It is not water quality, and only platys seem to be affected, but I have loads of there babies and none of them seem to have that problem. I do not have a spare tank for treatment and even if I did I would have no clue what to treat for. Sorry for the long post but I really need help!


hi , i can help you add 1 - 2 table spoon of salt into the water and wait for it to be mixed in the tank , and wait for the effect ( will appear after 1-2 hours). They seem to be stressed of their tank mate or the current in the aquarium. anyway how big is your tank?? if its 5-30 gallon add 1 table spoon of salt. hope it helps , or if not buy a stress coat for them ( avaialble on most pet shops)


----------



## fishyfriend1706 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you for the help, but it turns out this platy was not suffering from what I thought it was. But it turns out that my female molly who is pregnant and very mean right now was really picking on him, causing him to hide and not eat. I removed her and put her in to a different tank, and the platy is as good as new, and behaving and eating well.


----------

